#   -10

## RU0ALX

!     -10  .   ,       ? ,    ,       .    ,       ?  !

----------


## RU0ALX

,      2334???

----------

> ,      2334???


  ,   .
    ,      .
 1334   .
      ,   
,     .
   ,      
.

----------

